# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Bàn phím Logitech mỏng nhất thế giới

## chungdp

*Bàn phím Logitech mỏng nhất thế giới*
TTO - Logitech mới giới thiệu bàn phím mỏng nhất thế giới. Với độ dày 9,3mm, bàn phím Illuminated dự kiến sẽ được bán trên thị trường vào tháng mười với giá 80 USD. 

 Bàn phím Illuminated giá 80 USD Bàn phím này có đèn nền có thể điều chỉnh, nơi để tay mềm mại và các phím đa phương tiện, phù hợp với cả việc đánh máy một tay trong đêm tối. 
Ngoài ra, Hãng Logitech cũng giới thiệu bàn phím DiNovo không dây 2,4GHz dành cho máy tính xách tay với giá 100 USD. Thiết bị này có pin với thời gian sử dụng ba năm. Ngoài ra, trong đợt này Logitech còn ra mắt chuột quang không dây dành cho máy tính để bàn với giá bán 60 USD. 
TAM HÀ (Theo _Engadget)_

----------

